# War Drums In The Pacific



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like China is gearing up for war with Japan in the Pacific. Doing so would be starting something that they can not win; that much is certain. What is not so certain is how will this effect us as expats here in the Philippines? Will the Philippines be attacked by China in the process or as a diversion?
If war breaks out and the Philippines becomes involved; do we stay here or do we try to evacuate to our home countries? And what becomes of out families if we do leave?

Follow the story of War In The Pacific HERE
{FOX News}

*In making replies to this post/article you are reminded that all forum rules still apply...*


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the way to go about this is to keep a close eye on the various news sources, have an exit plan in place (look at what you can take with you, and how to sort the family) and try not jump to early.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sadly, the Chinese army will roll up the Philippine military like a carpet, and lord help anyone left living in territories then occupied by China. I know of an American who hid out in the mountains of Mindinao, during the Japanese occupation, and fought with local gureillas, but now at my age, and I don't know if I'd really want to put my life on the line, when many of the local citizens here don't seem to have much loyalty towards their own country. If China attacks, it will be just like typhoon Haiyan all over again, (looting, lawlessness, and no power or water) and the only thing the government here can do is hope that military assistance from elsewhere won't arrive too late to make a difference. It could be very bad for everyone living here.

If a shooting war brakes out between China and Japan, I think that it will be a very quick and dirty war, mainly at sea, and I'm putting my money on Japan. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Il be glued to this thread !


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

subseastu said:


> I think the way to go about this is to keep a close eye on the various news sources, have an exit plan in place (look at what you can take with you, and how to sort the family) and try not jump to early.


After living many years in several Asian countries I lean towards the more you hear about it in the media the less likely things are really happening. Many times my folks would call us saying we were on the brink of war where we were living and we'd have no idea what they were talking about lol


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> After living many years in several Asian countries I lean towards the more you hear about it in the media the less likely things are really happening. Many times my folks would call us saying we were on the brink of war where we were living and we'd have no idea what they were talking about lol


True about the media, they do tend to sensationalise things mainly for ratings. Thats why its best to try to gather info from as many sources as possible isn't it.


----------

